# Charakter fehlt in mybuffed-Profil



## Zunamia (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo Zam,

 

Mir fehlt trotz dem uploads ueber den Blasc3 ein Charakter in meinem mybuffed-Profil.

 

Der Charakter ist in der Datenbank von buffed.de vorhanden.

 

mybuffed-Profil: http://my.buffed.de/user/552344/index/profile

 

Charaktername: Sotkia

 

Koenntest Du mal schauen, woran es liegen koennte?

 

Mfg

 

Zunamia

 

Edit:

Fehler scheint sich wohl erledigt zu haben


----------



## Zunamia (2. Januar 2015)

Der Charakter ist jetzt vorhanden, aber es werden keine AB von dem Char erstellt, wobei ich schon einige neue Erfolge dort habe.


----------

